# john deere front wheel drive not working



## nils (Jan 3, 2012)

i have a 1998 john deere 1070 with front wheel drive , but yesterday while trying to move snow, i discovered it doesn't work. The lever responds normally, but the wheels do not lock in. consequently i repeatedly got stuck and the locking differential wasn't enuf to get me unstuck. What could be the problem?


----------



## gman91164 (26 d ago)

Fwd not engaging on my jd 650 tractor?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

The splines on the yoke can strip on either end.

If the driveline is in a tube (plastic) ..it may have come unhooked from one end or the other.

Been instances of the roll pin that holds the shifter on the shift shaft breaking.

Slim chance that one or more of your wheels are spining in the tire...doubtfull but does happen

Lastly........could have blown gears in one of the steering knukles

Most stuff outside of that is going to require a bunch of Ca$h and major surgery.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

gman91164 said:


> Fwd not engaging on my jd 650 tractor?


Your JD650 is a Yanmar made YM series machine. These 40 year old tractors for the front drive have been wearing out in recent years. 

Has there been any front axle oil leaks? Any seal leaks?


----------

